# #2 dogless montgomey



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

well it think that a ran across an awsome deal this weekend,9 stock #2 "step in" dogless ,square jaw monty's at $4 each,at an old thrift store in a small town in south texas,it is the first time that i have hold monty's their very well made even rusted up,what would be the best steps to get them ready,their rusted up but its mostly surface rust,i was thinking to base plate & laminate with jaw additions from JC Conner for extra stregth to the jaws,i have read many good things about them in several forums thats what made me pick them up in a heart beat,i notice that there is a screw and nut under the pan what does this adjust,also how is the pan tension adjusted,what is the easy way to remove the rust


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You got a good deal! Soak them in straight vinegar for a couple days, then hose them off good.

Baseplate them, and add some good machine chain & CP swivels. Be sure your regs allow you to outside laminate them & it doesn't exceed any jawspread limitations you may have. Replace the springs with new #2 musicwire springs. I'd use 3/16" solid rod to laminate.

The nut off the bottom of the pan (thru the frame) prevents the pan from flipping outside the jaws & being "removed" by a coyote. It will need to be removed (the nut) to baseplate them.

You can "adjust" pan tension with a file, but if you're unfamiliar doing it, I'd suggest leaving them alone. It'd be easy to remove too much material from the panshank.

Congrats on a good find :beer:

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats on the excellent deal.... For an all-round trap for my predator lines, the #2 MONTGOMERY was my favorite...dog-on, or dogless either one...... I replaced the chains and added swivels, but other than that and a little adjustment, I used them stock, and they had no problems holding even the largest coyote, as long as the springs were stout...and those MONTGOMERY music wire springs outlasted any other coil springs I have ever used. When I replaced springs on any brand of traps I went with the music wires when ever possible.


----------



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

sorry for the spelling,ok i was looking into the "taos spring"what about leaving the stock springs and just 4 coil,i will mostly be predator trapping, how good are they on ****'s,the stock springs still got good tension, i got some #3 dukes that i 4 coiled and there is a small difference in tension,on several of them the pan has some side to side play,can i just put a small deep socket under the pan's screw and hammer on top or is weld better,what is the stock tension at if i just leave them alone?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

When the dogless Montys came out years ago I liked them so well that was all I would use. And I did not do any thing to them in those days. Used them the way they were.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

There are two styles to the MOnt Dogless. The high levers and the lows. The highs are much better. Regardless they are a good but. If they are the lows, install Bridger levers. If the springs are good, just make the baseplate, laminating and chain mods and you have the ultimate coyote trap.


----------

